#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Senha modem Speed touch 510 v6

## jeanfrank

Boa tarde 

Estou com uma tremenda dor de cabeça aqui, de uns dias pra cá senti a necessidade de colocar senha em meus modens dsl da speed touch, mas não consigo de forma nenhuma defino a senha e simplesmente não entra mais, ja pesquisei no site abusar, fabricante, google, onde vc imaginarem andei pesquisando e nada no fabricante os passos são simples e faço eles da forma certa e simplesmente não vai já perdi a conta de quantas vezes eu dei um reset nele, aqui tenho 6 deles e um speed stream da siemens que considero até mais complexo a forma de colocar senha e justamente neste eu consegui sem problemas andei vendo por ai e não é só eu que tenho esta duvida então se alguem puder ajudar agradecemos

abraços

----------


## carlostl

entra no site do fabricante q la tem um comfigurador para estes moldens.

----------


## ItaloRicardo

Ola amigo... é um pouco dificil conseguir senhas para Speed Touhch.

tenta algumas dessas para ve se da certo.

User: Senha: TMSLLTAA40 (user em branco mesmo)

Se nao de certo, da uma procurada na Abusar... ABUSAR - Associação Brasileira dos Usuários de Acesso Rápido

boa sorte

o/

----------


## carlostl

nao seria facil resetar para ele voltar como defalt

----------


## cargnieli

Tenta esse:
usuario: Administrator

senha em branco

----------


## Oldayr

> Boa tarde 
> 
> Estou com uma tremenda dor de cabeça aqui, de uns dias pra cá senti a necessidade de colocar senha em meus modens dsl da speed touch, mas não consigo de forma nenhuma defino a senha e simplesmente não entra mais, ja pesquisei no site abusar, fabricante, google, onde vc imaginarem andei pesquisando e nada no fabricante os passos são simples e faço eles da forma certa e simplesmente não vai já perdi a conta de quantas vezes eu dei um reset nele, aqui tenho 6 deles e um speed stream da siemens que considero até mais complexo a forma de colocar senha e justamente neste eu consegui sem problemas andei vendo por ai e não é só eu que tenho esta duvida então se alguem puder ajudar agradecemos
> 
> abraços


 

PortalADSL - Tudo sobre Banda Larga

----------


## jeanfrank

Boa tarde a todos

vou testar a dica do amigo Italoricardo por que as outras testei sem sucesso mas valeu pela força...se alguem tiver mais alguma ideia agradecemos...

abraços

----------

